

Picking Python over Ruby for a workflow mapping application? - SQBR

I want to build in a shortest time possible, a robust prototype of a new kind of work management web application. My invention aims to humanize nonsensical data driven getting-things-done processes like Email, Task Management, Work Management, Projects, Processes, and the like. My invention deals with organizational maps and non-hierarchical networks.<p>I have not coded for many years (like over 15 years) and happy to consider myself ignorant and a willing learner. I a Bachelors in CS and Math, and was a novice hacker of C++ and C# when I did code.<p>Personality: played with Mechano and Lego when I was young. I love writing poetry and creating art. I like German cars over Japanese cars.<p>Important ideas for my software: 
-Incremental computing
-Stream processing
-Functional Reactive Programming
-Dataflow Programming
-Real Time Updates on viewscreen without hitting refresh<p>I do not need huge data analysis (for now) but lots of just in time coordination updates to multiple parties.<p>I am considering Ruby&#x2F;Rails and Python&#x2F;Django and leaning towards Python. I will code for the first year and hopefully at that time hire chief tech to take over and focus on other things which are my strength. Why don&#x27;t I hire a programmer from the get go? I just don&#x27;t want to be handicapped at this time in materializing my idea.<p>How should I think about this problem?<p>Thank you for your voices!
======
SQBR
My good friend Bruno has graciously offered help with the development of
Harvester OS! I am delighted.

I have considered various factors and decided on the following dev stack:

Dev Platform: OSX / Unix Deploy: Web Application / iPhone App for v1 beta
Language: Java Script Framework [http://Meteor.js](http://Meteor.js) Database:
MongoDB Servers: [https://modulus.io/](https://modulus.io/) Code repository:
[http://github.com](http://github.com) Project Management:
[http://www.pivotaltracker.com/](http://www.pivotaltracker.com/)

Will make changes as we run into issues. I will publish a detailed blog on why
this stack makes for Harvester OS along with our first private beta.

I am studying following tutorials. Built a simple to-do app tonight. I will be
ready in 30 days to start working with senior designers to code

From code academy: 1\. Learn: Make a Website 2\. Learn: Make an Interactive
Website 3\. Learn: HTML & CSS 4\. Learn: Javascript

5\. Learn: Meteor:
[https://www.meteor.com/install](https://www.meteor.com/install) 6\. Learn: A
Command Line Primer for Beginners - Lifehacker

Please advise for or against and suggest new. Thank you.

------
hkarthik
For your use case, I'd drop both Rails/Django and instead go for something
like Meteor.js.

You'll get the benefit of a full stack framework with one language for both
frontend and backend. And most of the batteries are included so you can become
productive very quickly.

If you choose Rails or Django, you're taking on the complexities of these
frameworks + Javascript on the frontend. That's a tall order for a 3 month
project when you have zero experience with all the technologies. It could take
you 6 months to a year before you finish your project.

~~~
SQBR
Thank you hkarthik. Very interesting. I am considering your advice.

~~~
SQBR
very cool. i am going to build with meteor.

------
pjungwir
My normal advice is the advantage of one over the other is dwarfed by the
advantage of whichever you're skilled in. In your case that's not so helpful.
:-) So I think Rails is (moderately) better for web development and Python is
(much) better for stats/machine learning. But your choice will not make or
break your project. It almost doesn't matter, so go with whatever language
fits your taste. It's much more important to design a valuable product and
figure out how you're going to sell it.

------
CzechsMix
go to codecademy.com

go back and forth between the ruby and python courses. pick which one you like
best.

In the scope of languages, both are pretty similar.

------
twunde
I'd lean towards python just because it sounds like you may need a lot of data
analysis, and that's where python's ecosystem shines. If you just want to
create an application quickly then use rails. Rails tends to have better
learning resources over django.

------
phantom_oracle
Good for you for starting the project.

The only problem I have is that I have no idea what you're trying to do
(meaning I don't know what you're building)

Besides, displacing people from the communications applications they've grown
accustomed to is a tall order.

Good luck.

------
dreaminvm
My advice would be to try both before you decide. Spend a day going through a
RoR tutorial and another on a Py/Django tutorial. Pick the one that will
accomplish your goals in the shortest time possible (your words).

